# Little fighter 2, anyone?



## ArctumJA (May 13, 2008)

It's a fun game when you're bored. Download. There are various modifications to this game, including the Naruto Shippuden LF2 modification:

go here


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 14, 2008)

LOL

I played this with my friend like way back. It was a cool game, until we realized how hard it was to beat CRAZY. Don't play anymore though, and didn't figure out how to play online.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 14, 2008)

I remember this game a while back.  I used to play it every now and then before I had to reformat my old computer.  I haven't played Little Fighter in a long time though.


----------



## fxu (May 14, 2008)

We used to play this game all the time in the school computers XD


----------



## Zaru (May 14, 2008)

I prefer the reinforced version.

It basically trades in balance for ridiculous abilities and effects


----------



## Vetano-sama (Feb 11, 2009)

/push

Just realized how awesome this game has been in the past years.

I think I'm playing it since 2003 or something...it's serious business 

Anyways...the 2.5 version is so frickin unbalanced it hurts D:

I prefer the 1.9 (cheat to play all characters) or the 2.0 version (survival mode is really difficult without good characters...).


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

2.5, is that new? I haven't played in years.

Firen & Freeze fusion ftw.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Feb 14, 2009)

epically fun but old game


----------



## dilbot (Feb 14, 2009)

Man I remember this game aswell! Lulz it was hard to play cuz I was like 7 at the time and I didn't know the moves at all... I just watched my cousins play it. The moves are insane!


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2009)

Ah, those memories. Little Fighter was an awesome game back then.

*goes to re-install the game*


----------



## Quagles (Feb 14, 2009)

Remember playing it years ago, it wasn't too bad but I don't think ill give it a try again now


----------

